# V-Cube Lube



## JTW2007 (Apr 1, 2009)

Two questions in one:

I've heard V-cubes come pre-lubed (I think this is correct, as I feel something that feels like lube in my V-5), my question is with what?

Also, how long should I break my V-5 in and then what should I lube it with?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, the v-5 will continually get looser and looser.

After 2-3 weeks, its reallie nice.
Mine reached its best state after a month.

You can lube it with anything i guess, mine is lubed with jigaloo and crc. (yes, both.)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 1, 2009)

Give it a week or two...If you solve it a lot, then a week should suffice. Just lube it with anything.

I do not know what lube comes in it, I believe it's an oil of some sort.


----------

